# Packing a Blanket for Overnighters?



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

My neighbor brings a waterproof one, idk thickness thoigh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

MisssMarie said:


> My neighbor brings a waterproof one, idk thickness thoigh
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Does it actually have thickness to it, or is it just waterproof(from what you can tell)?

I was wondering if just a waterproof one would be enough to trap body heat in and keep her comfortable without making her hot.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I always have a couple wool coolers and a medium-weight blanket with me on rides. In the middle of summer, the blanket generally stays in the bag, but it's sure nice to have it on those unexpectedly cool evenings! I figure since my mare is in a small pen, she doesn't have the ability to move around and find a warm place, so only fair I blanket her to help with that (she is rarely blanketed at home).


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I never blanket at home. But I do keep a few sheets in the trailer for when I'm camping. I live at 4400' but my camping trips in the summer and fall are often at 10,000 to 12,000'.

I often use the horses sheets as a rain tarps for my packs. They keep my stuff dry on the trip in and if the horses get cold enough, I can throw the sheet over them to help keep them dry or stop the wind. I can't afford the bulk of a real blanket on a pack trip, so rain sheets are all I take. But usually if I can keep them dry and out of the wind, they do fine.

Summer is not usually a probem, But sept and oct, it can still be 80° at home and 15° up at 10,000 while hunting elk. I make sure to bring lots of feed and dump lots of calories into them when it's cold. It sometimes means several trip hauling hay pellets in.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I pack in a sheet. It doesn't have to be waterproof unless you are sure it is going to rain. I think having something to trap body heat and block the wind will be enough in most situations.

And what Painted Horse said about calories. Bring in some extra pellets/grain/beet pulp.

Suitability has a pattern for a horse blanket that you can sew yourself and make it really lightweight.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Packing extra calories is a good idea. Even during the winter I don't use a blanket just free choice hay. 

I'll definitely look into wind proof-ness then. Would that be affected by the denier? A higher denier would mean its more blocking of wind and stuff, right?


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I think denier is thickness. I know that 1200 denier cordura is thicker and tougher than 600 denier.

What I used when I made the sheets was a fabric called Supplex and it is water-resistant and wind-resistant. It may have been wind-proof but it's been a while and I don't remember. It is available from The Rain Shed in Corvallis, Oregon. Probably available elsewhere also, but I've purchased from them. They have all kinds of fabrics used for outdoor sports and equipment. Nice shop and great people. Good prices, too.


----------

